# Recommend a Family Doctor - Paphos area



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good family doctor in the Paphos (Mandria) area? We've been here a couple of weeks now and we need to get registered with a doctor just in case we need one, kids are always getting ill so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Dr. Froukje Charitou-Hingstman is a lovely Dutchwoman and a great family doctor. Telephone : + 26-950400. Mobile : 99-688922. E-mail : [email protected] She is located in town on the closer side to Mandria. 

As for a pediatrician, there is a lady at the Evangelismos (can't remember her name now, wife does) that is very good and speaks good English. She takes the time to answer questions and is great with kids. We tried a lot and she was by far the best.


----------

